# Is it OK to give egg food to adult budgies?



## SezteC (Dec 14, 2014)

I just have a question about egg food to budgies
Is it okay to give egg food to adult budgies? 
The egg food is bought in store not homemade


My male budgie is 1 year and 7 month old and the female is almost 9-12 month old


----------



## CaptainHowdy (Feb 9, 2010)

I frequently give all mine eggfood.
It should not be their main food source but can be offered alongside it.


----------



## SezteC (Dec 14, 2014)

All right then, just to be in safe side 😛

Only for supplement to their other foods

Should i be worried about vitamins inside the egg food because their main food also has vitamins in it. So i don't poison them with too much of vitamins?


----------



## CaptainHowdy (Feb 9, 2010)

Are these added vitamins?


----------



## SezteC (Dec 14, 2014)

Yes it's added. 

Brand name is Quiko clsssic egg food


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*It's very easy to make your own egg food at home without added vitamins. 
Simply hard boil an egg, mash it up and serve at room temperature. 
You can add finely chopped vegetables if you wish.
If you make a "batch" of egg food, you can freeze it in ice cube trays and when frozen, empty the trays out into a plastic bag. That way you simply thaw one cube before serving.

Serving egg food once or twice a week to adult budgies is just fine, however, when they come into condition, it is best to eliminate the extra protein from their diet at that time as a part of the steps to discourage breeding.

A Healthy Diet for Your Budgie

A Heartfelt Plea to All Members
Guidance regarding Breeding Advice Threads*


----------

